# Del Mar Distributing Warehouse sale Feb 1-3rd FishingTackle & Sporting Goods For sale



## kroman2285 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Del Mar Distributing Warehouse sale Feb 1-3rd FishingTackle & Sporting Goods For sale*

Corpus Christiâ€™s Best Kept Secret! Del Mar Distributing is closing their doors after 60 yrs in business as a wholesale distributor of fishing equipment. It was founded in 1953 and has supplied both large and small sporting goods and fishing stores in and around Corpus Christi. This building 32,000 s/f building contains new merchandise that is being sold well below wholesale: Rods & Reels, fishing tackle, nets, fishing line, Store displays, sunglasses, hats and so much more. PLUS we are liquidating the metal shelving, coffee break rooms with small and large appliances, lotâ€™s of beautiful artwork owned and collected over the years by the owners, also conveyor belts, desks, electronics & office equipment, shopping cartsand my favorite item a Toledo scale fully functioning with the original paperwork. We also have two very large safes. This will be a fun sale and we will post lots of photos in the weeks to come. Come prepared to haul your items away, this will be a 3 day sale and we do NOT move heavy equipment or machinery!

This sale will be February 1-3rd, 2018 6000 Yorktown Blvd Corpus Christi, TX

Feb 1 Thursday 8-5

Feb 2 Friday 8-5

Feb 3 Saturday 8-3

Visit www.corpusestatesales.com for more information and tons of pictures!!


----------

